# Need help finding Non Standard Bulbs.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

A set of my bulbs crapped out on me today, the actinic. But the problem is, big als no longer sells the bulb I need as it's an odd one. 

I googled it and got this:

THIS BULB HAS BEEN DISCONTINUED BY CURRENT USA. Current recommends using the TrueLumen T-5 HO Lamp 18 watt 12,000K PowerWhite as a substitute.
Current USA 16.5 inch, 10K, 18 Watt T5 HO Fluorescent Lamp. 16.5 inches from end of pin to end of pin (for 20 inch fixtures/retrofits). The Current USA T5 bulbs will work in any T5 fixture, as long as you are using bulbs of the same wattage as those currently in your fixture. T5 bulbs come in two categories, HO bulbs for Nova Extremes and NO for Nova Retrofits (NOs are either 9W, 14W, 21W or 28W--HOs are 24W, 39W or 54W). T5s are 5/8" or .625" diameter.

So where the heck do I find a replacement pair?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Sunstar said:


> A set of my bulbs crapped out on me today, the actinic. But the problem is, big als no longer sells the bulb I need as it's an odd one.
> 
> I googled it and got this:
> 
> ...


you dont have to buy current USA T5s, you can get any brand you wish as long as its T5HO with same wattage and length.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that is the problem. not sure where to find the 18watt 16.5 inch tubes. Anyone see these while on the roam, let me know where.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't know if you're gonna find them in Canada. A friend almost bought that light at the BA'a Mississauga tent sale but googled it and decided it was more hassle than he wanted :-(


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that is what I am afraid of :/ 

I got a coralife lamp. hopefully the bulbs are fairly standard?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Carmen,
Reef Concept in Quebec has what you're looking for. They're great (have gotten stuff from the before), and they ship.

http://www.reefconcept.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_100&products_id=1396

good luck!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome, but it was Sunstar, not me


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

oops 
well, good luck to Sunstar, then!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

17 inch bulb mine is 16.5


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It says
"fits 20" Nova Extreme Pro & 18" Nova Extreme"
Is that what you have? 
I know for my 48" t5ho fixture I just look for 54w. Different companies measure the length differently. I don't know if some do just glass and some do end to end or what, but a 54w t5ho always fits a 48" fixture, whether it says 46" or 48"...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Personally, I've bought lights that were ".5" " off, and they worked just fine. you think they would standardize, but I bet its so you keep on buying someones bulbs...


----------

